# Where to live in AD



## ikam (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi all

I have been offered a job in AD and I will be traveling to AD in May with my family (wife plus a 2 year old child). The company will offer a one month stay in a hotel. I will need to find a place to live. My budget is around 10k per month and would a two/three bedrooms decent apartment. Can you guys suggest any places?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Ikam
Your question is similar to how long is a piece of string.
You may get a better response if you advise
work location & be reasonably specific, e.g. near a landmark (ask your new company for suitable info) or road intersection, or if you will be in Musaffah, do you drive? does your wife drive? how long a commute are you prepared for? 
While you can get a few ideas in advance, you will not, to the best of my knowledge be able to arrange anything before arrival, in general, turn up, consult with colleagues, have a frustrating 3 weeks searching round dealing with some dodgy & frustrating agents and hopefully find something towards the end of the period, be aware finding housing is a stressful time good luck
kev


----------



## Welshgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

As above, depends on where you will be working.
With your budget, maybe Al Reef, 2 bedroom villa for around 120k (if you're lucky).
Reem Island, 2 beds can go for 120k in Hydra Avenue Towers/Marina Heights Marina Square.
There are some apartments in the city but most have no facilities or parking. Al Nayhan Camp area also is an option but as already mentioned, if Mussafah, you'll be looking at Shabia, Mussafah East. 
I have worked with some decent agents.....not many out there. 
Try Crompton Partners, Edward & Towers or ask for Valeria in AMS or Hannah in Colossus.
Good luck


----------

